# Gamekeeper or pocket predator



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Was going to buy another sling shot as over the past few weeks have really gotten in to it but was wondering what people thought was the best for power and accuracy? 
Note: I've had a game keeper before and enjoyed using it very much
Many thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator hands down all the way ! Talking from experience .


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Any preferred model? 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Power depends on the bands you use but accuracy lies within the design pocketpredator all the way!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the Side Shooter . I've been shooting it quite a bit and lighting matches like crazy . It's a narrower pinch grip that fits big and small hands . It's as the name implies , a designated side shooter . You can get a poly model for $25 and will shoot as good or better than a $500 slingshot . There is a new line of mold injected poly-carbonate models going to be released in May of this year . You can get in early on the deal here and get a great model like the Scorpion at a great price . Check it out here. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46518-finally-the-next-step-begins/


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Decerz69 said:


> Was going to buy another slingshot as over the past few weeks have really gotten in to it but was wondering what people thought was the best for power and accuracy?
> Note: I've had a game keeper before and enjoyed using it very much
> Many thanks


Pocket predator for sure!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Pocket Predator without reservation; the Indiegogo release marks the beginning of the Hays Phase.

It may last for some time...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pocket Predator side shooter.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have the small Poly Hathcock and I like it a lot. I jumped in on the pre sale Perk number nine. I've been wanting a real Scorpion. I have a Prototype that I got due to the generosity of Ghost but have been hankering for the official version. Could not resist that deal. I hate waiting but it will be worth it


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in the UK will I still receive it?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Decerz69 said:


> I'm in the UK will I still receive it?


I think you'll be fine if you add $50 for shipping... if it costs less we'll just refund the difference or add bandsets and stuff to make up the difference.... but if it costs more (which is more likely) we'll just let it be and absorb the difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you very much!! I'll be ordering in the next few days


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what... the Standard Sideshooter is a deadly, deadly combo with tapered single bands and .36-.44 caliber lead.... In fact I just got off the phone with a good friend in SEAL team 10, who's back in the States for a little while, and he has more than a few stories about taking care of rats, camel spiders and such over in the big sandbox using an aluminum Standard Sideshooter...

As for me... well I might have taken more than my share as well with one... but it's what other guys do with them that counts, not me, and pretty much everybody I know of who has one uses it to great effect... if you know what I mean...

The Standard Sideshooter is extremely pocketable... has a wide, forgiving cup design that's designed to make it harder to get fork hits... but if you do, the material is resistant to terminal damage... It's certainly one of the go-to slingshots for beginner shooters, but advanced shooters like them as well...

I guess that's about it!


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll be looking into designs you have, I really appreciate you getting back to me.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the Cub scout and it;s brilliant.


----------

